# Межпозвонковая грыжа поясничного отдела



## Дюша (31 Янв 2018)

Добрый день. 23 января 2018 года вынесен страшный диагноз. Грыжа поясничного отдела 5,4 мм. Теперь не знаю какая помощь мне больше нужна психологическая или лечебная для позвоночника. По данным исследованиям КТ такое ощущение что в свои 30 лет я каждый день таскала мешки. Но это не так. Обычный образ жизни. Двое деток 7 и 2 года. Вопрос откуда такой позвоночник? Опустились руки. Кому я нужна такая больная. Теперь надо зарабатывать на лекарства а не на мечты свои. Зачем детям мать инвалид. И мужу такая жена не нужна. Как с этим жить. Боли ужасные. Пока делаем уколы боль утихла. А если перестать колоться то снова слезы ночами в подушку. Многие пишут что физкультура помогает. Но это все индивидуально. Буду и это делать. Но у меня просто опустились руки. Я не хочу жить. Готова сдаться. Если у кого то так было подскажите кто как справился с такими мыслями и болями.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (31 Янв 2018)

Что Вы  запаниковали сразу? Ну,  на МРТ обнаружили  грыжу МПД . Так у многих людей есть или были такие грыжи.
Некоторые до сих пор не знают о их существовании и живут полноценной жизнь. Некоторым избавиться от симптомов люмбалгии помогло  консервативное лечение.
Некоторым пришлось оперироваться. После операции живут полноценной жизнью.
Вы лучше подробно опишите имеющиеся в настоящее время симптомы заболевания и проводимое лечение. Покажите снимки МРТ.


----------



## La murr (31 Янв 2018)

@Дюша, Надежда, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями 
Покажите имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Дюша (1 Фев 2018)

@Владимир Воротынцев, спасибо что откликнулись. Я сейчас попробую загрузить фото моего лечения. А боли начались сильные и не проходящие как родила второго ребенка. Так как пошла нагрузка на позвоночник и понеслось. Было 3 мес ребенку я сделала мрт и там показались протрузии. А за 1.6 года уже появилась грыжа. В других местах еще пока остались протрузии. Но я так понимаю это место для будущих грыж. Я просто не знаю как принять эту болезнь. Как научиться ч ней жить. Маленькие дети им столько внимания надо. И работать мне надо чтобы их поднять. А я так понимаю что и работать нормально я уже не смогу.



Завтра постараюсь снимки загрузить.


----------



## Дюша (1 Фев 2018)

@Владимир Воротынцев, добрый вечер. Я загрузила снимки. Может что то можно по ним понять.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (2 Фев 2018)

На КТ ничего ужасного нет.
При правильно проведённом лечении, которое должно включать  медикаментозную терапию ( НПВС и миорелаксанты внутрь, без уколов и капельниц), мануальную терапию (хиропрактические и остеопатические техники), ЛФК , ношение полужесткого поясничного корсета вы избавитесь от проблем  с поясницей и вновь заживёте полноценной жизнью на радость родным и близким.


----------



## Дюша (2 Фев 2018)

@Владимир Воротынцев, ой спасибо вам. Приятная новость. А в заключении написано грыжа и уже аж 5,4 мм. И еще протрузии других дисков. Меня все эти надписи испугали. А вот еще такой вопрос. Сейчас лечусь капельницами и т.д а крестец все равно болит немного. То есть на твердое если лягу то как будто там синяк и испытываю дискомфорт. И жжение есть над крестцом как раз там где грыжа видимо. Почему так?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (2 Фев 2018)

Пользы от "капельниц"  при лечении пациентов с вертеброневрологической патологией как от козла молока.
Лечиться нужно не "абы как", а как надо.


----------



## Дюша (2 Фев 2018)

@Владимир Воротынцев, а вы читали мое назначение лечения. А что бы вы посоветовали продолжить делать. Если вам не сложно подскажите пожалуйста.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (3 Фев 2018)

Смотрите мой вчерашний пост №6.


----------



## Дюша (3 Фев 2018)

@Владимир Воротынцев, я посмотрела ваш пост. Но у всех этих общих фраз есть названия препаратов. Я бы хотела прям точные названия чтобы преобрести.


----------



## Дюша (9 Фев 2018)

@Владимир Воротынцев, подскажите пожалуйста что происходит. Проколола капельницы и уколы от болей в пояснице. Боли прошли. Но я стараюсь теперь беречь себя. Появилось другое. Все время немеет левая нога. Особенно к вечеру. Я ногу чувствую но ощущения все равно не приятные. Что делать? Как это исправить?


----------



## GULIAF (9 Фев 2018)

@Дюша, было все то же самое.  После родов. Расхождение таза-как следствие очень сильные боли в пояснице,онемение.  ходила на костылях,была обездвижена 4 месяца. Думала на смогу работать, а главное не смогу ухаживать за вновь появившимся ребенком - это убивало,не хотелось жить. Спина болела сильно 3 месяца.  4 месяца плакала без остановки,заманала всех родных.  Теперь стыдно,так что им очень тяжело с вами сейчас,  просто научитесь правильному поведению для подстраховки и улыбайтесь всем как раньше.
На препараты забейте. Они глушат, ваша противоболевая система сама со всем справится. Только активный(не резкий) образ жизни.  Плачь -от усталости, от переживаний. Надо очень хорошо отдохнуть и не важно как -активно или припечататься в кровать на 5 дней.
То, чего я боялась, не сбылось. Собираюсь на работу, давно таскаю ребенка, хочу второго. Хожу на йогу,пилатес, бассейн. Просто надо телу зажить, не вмешивайтесь в этот процесс, а просто помогите ему- no stress,  время для заживления и условия,остеопат в помощь


----------



## Дюша (10 Фев 2018)

@GULIAF, спасибо вам большое за ответ.


----------



## Дюша (13 Мар 2018)

@Владимир Воротынцев, @Доктор Ступин, добрый день.  В конце января пролечила уколами и капельницами боль в пояснице. Имеется грыжа п/о 5,4 мм. Болей не было пока 10 дней кололи препараты. Сейчас снова все началось. Особенно заметно начал печь и гореть крестец. Боже врачи помогите!!! Как правильно пролечить воспаление этой грыжи. Может есть таблетки. Уколы не очень хочется колоть.


----------

